# vent mad rant



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

??????????? I'm sorry, but I don't understand a single thing you are trying to say.

It's great to vent on here, lord knows I do. But it's REALLY hard to understand what you are getting at. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, look over your post to make sure it's legible. I've noticed that pretty much all of your posts are nearly impossible to understand.

I'm a TERRIBLE speller (just ask Shoebox, she yells at me all the time), but I make an effort to write legiblly. You are going to get a lot more responses and support if we can understand what you are writing.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

speidel said:


> We all know of the stabbles were the horses are spotless stalls dont have an oz of dirt in them everything runs like clockwork... Get real most working stables will have its issues. In navada the wendover stables are rented out as a service. *They rent out the space, your horse is YOUR problem. Want it watered? groomed? feed? you have to do it. YOu want its stall clean, you clean it. It is a self service.* Want your horse to have a vet visit? Haul it in to the vet. (the one that comes is out 2x a year)
> But because A young lady didnt like it, she complaned and complaned. There were ppl hear who did there best, so the shelters were less then good on some they were built good and horses safe but not on all. But then agin i have seen horses get hurt in a completly empty stall, and other hrses in junkyards never get a scrach. but because of her complaning the "city is taking action. they have cut almost all of the local kids sports. parents now have to fund them and if there isnt funding then they are giving refunds and the kids wont play this year. dosnt seam right for the kids and parents that dont have horses. The city has raised rent and now if you want a shelter you have to sign a year leasse and RENT IT with the space. (i dont know if i will be hear a year) because of this a lot of ppl are moving there horses to the utah side stabbles that are privetly owned. I can see it from my bedroom window. the pens are being built with scrap wood, pallets both wood and plastic and ithe round pen has been put up with barbwire. And they have had ther first loss of life. i woke to gunshot and looked out to see ppl standing around a horse on the ground. I dont know why or what happend but everyone i have talked to on the navada side is planning on moving to the utah side. I can only hope that the girl who complaned and brought added misery will take time to walk over to the utah stabbles and see what she has made so many ppl do. Why are they moving there horses? they are unwilling to give them up but truthfully cant affored them eather. right no but it is there horses and they will do as they wish. I will also note, that a cop who keeped his horses nexed to the girl has addmitted he has had to close her gate, lock her tack room up because she forgot to. He thinks she invited most of the truble then when she becan complaning her horse became a target. Saddly after she sold her horse i made the mistake of letting her ride one of mine. that horse is dead and days later my other horse had her face so swollen a halter wouldnt fit on her nose. When i asked girl to stop working with them all problems stoped. This is a rant because right now my horse is in a tiny pen because we have to pull abart her shelter and nails and other stuff is in her normal pen and i was informed that there has been a compant filed because she is in a smaller pen, and no more shelter.


This is a very broad topic rant.

The bold part is the part I want to talk about, because I have problems with this myself. Unless the board is labeled "self service board" then you should NOT be responsible for feeding and watering your horse. The additional parts ni the contract will outline what else the barn does and what you then have to do (or pay extra for) so if the girl signed for self service and the contract terms were not stepped on, then she has a right to complain and be upset.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Am I correct in thinking that this rant is in reference to another member on this board? If not, there is some eerie similarities in the issues the both of you are facing. If it is, I thought she had said there was no boarding besides that place around? It's unfortunate that the sports teams have to suffer because of the elevated city costs. However, many times more funding is put into the sports teams than anything else and nothing is said. So there's two sides to every situation. 

I have also never been to a full care facility so I'm not sure what it's like. I, personally, would rather care for my horse myself and ensure his care is correct. I have also boarded at places where we were completely responsible for the upkeep of the facility. Sucks, I know, but sometimes the simplest care is the best care.


----------



## speidel (Dec 23, 2012)

busysmurf said:


> ??????????? I'm sorry, but I don't understand a single thing you are trying to say.
> 
> It's great to vent on here, lord knows I do. But it's REALLY hard to understand what you are getting at. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, look over your post to make sure it's legible. I've noticed that pretty much all of your posts are nearly impossible to understand.
> 
> I'm a TERRIBLE speller (just ask Shoebox, she yells at me all the time), but I make an effort to write legiblly. You are going to get a lot more responses and support if we can understand what you are writing.


 i have a two year old who has spilled you name it on my poor keybord and i am normaly on hear when i am brestfeeding my 6 week old baby girl. cobind that with a lack of schooling yep im horrible and not to much hope for me left


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

speidel said:


> i have a two year old who has spilled you name it on my poor keybord and i am normaly on hear when i am brestfeeding my 6 week old baby girl. cobind that with a lack of schooling yep im horrible and not to much hope for me left


 I wouldn't say anything but that's not true. Lack of schooling is pretty much up to you, and if there's "no hope"...that is your decision....

I could read your post but it took more effort than most people would take.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

So basically, you're calling out Jalter for trying to improve living conditions where you keep your horse? I thought you and she were buddies, and you were in agreement that the place is a crap hole hell.

As far as the horse that was shot you have no clue why it was euthed, so need to keep your speculations to yourself.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

The original post, and calling out another poster/owner for IMPROVING hell-ish conditions? :shock:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Wait... are we talking about this barn? http://www.horseforum.com/horse-boarding/horse-boarding-middle-nowhere-150841/


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What are "stabbles"?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

speidel said:


> We all know of the stabbles were the horses are spotless stalls dont have an oz of dirt in them everything runs like clockwork... Get real most working stables will have its issues. In navada the wendover stables are rented out as a service. They rent out the space, your horse is YOUR problem. Want it watered? groomed? feed? you have to do it. YOu want its stall clean, you clean it. It is a self service. Want your horse to have a vet visit? Haul it in to the vet. (the one that comes is out 2x a year)
> But because A young lady didnt like it, she complaned and complaned. There were ppl hear who did there best, so the shelters were less then good on some they were built good and horses safe but not on all. But then agin i have seen horses get hurt in a completly empty stall, and other hrses in junkyards never get a scrach. but because of her complaning the "city is taking action. they have cut almost all of the local kids sports. parents now have to fund them and if there isnt funding then they are giving refunds and the kids wont play this year. dosnt seam right for the kids and parents that dont have horses. The city has raised rent and now if you want a shelter you have to sign a year leasse and RENT IT with the space. (i dont know if i will be hear a year) because of this a lot of ppl are moving there horses to the utah side stabbles that are privetly owned. I can see it from my bedroom window. the pens are being built with scrap wood, pallets both wood and plastic and ithe round pen has been put up with barbwire. And they have had ther first loss of life. i woke to gunshot and looked out to see ppl standing around a horse on the ground. I dont know why or what happend but everyone i have talked to on the navada side is planning on moving to the utah side. I can only hope that the girl who complaned and brought added misery will take time to walk over to the utah stabbles and see what she has made so many ppl do. Why are they moving there horses? they are unwilling to give them up but truthfully cant affored them eather. right no but it is there horses and they will do as they wish. I will also note, that a cop who keeped his horses nexed to the girl has addmitted he has had to close her gate, lock her tack room up because she forgot to. He thinks she invited most of the truble then when she becan complaning her horse became a target. Saddly after she sold her horse i made the mistake of letting her ride one of mine. that horse is dead and days later my other horse had her face so swollen a halter wouldnt fit on her nose. When i asked girl to stop working with them all problems stoped. This is a rant because right now my horse is in a tiny pen because we have to pull abart her shelter and nails and other stuff is in her normal pen and i was informed that there has been a compant filed because she is in a smaller pen, and no more shelter.


Can someone please translate for me? 


Oh and... My spell check seriously cried when I quoted this post :shock:


----------



## RunWalk (Feb 24, 2013)

Paragraphs would work wonders.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

speidel said:


> We all know of the stabbles were the horses are spotless stalls dont have an oz of dirt in them everything runs like clockwork *We do??? Any good horsemen knows spotless horses don't exist:wink:*...
> 
> Get real most working stables will have its issues. In navada the wendover stables are rented out as a service. They rent out the space, your horse is YOUR problem. Want it watered? groomed? feed? you have to do it. YOu want its stall clean, you clean it. It is a self service. Want your horse to have a vet visit? Haul it in to the vet. (the one that comes is out 2x a year)
> But because A young lady didnt like it, she complaned and complaned. *Based on historical information viewed and read on here, the issue WASN'T that it was a self service facility, rather the lack of oversight resulting in less than acceptable conditions & care. *
> ...


*So you're ****ed because you have to make a decent shelter for your horse and aren't??*

*I'm all for giving someone the benefit of the doubt, but going off of some previous posts where your actions where questionable you SHOULD NOT own a horse, or have anything to do with them!!! From what I can understand from your above post, you come across as someone who cannot afford a horse by any stretch of the imagination, feels entitled to have one, and is the type of person that keeps rescue facilties to capacity.*

*I PRAY THAT I'M WRONG!!!!! And that your post/vent got lost in translation.*


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I would like to step in and remind everyone of our Conscientious Etiquette Policy. Here's a link of you've not yet read it or need a reminder...

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/conscientious-etiquette-policy-6069/

Please keep this in mind when posting in this, and other threads on Horse Forum.

Thank you.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Jake and Dai said:


> I would like to step in and remind everyone of our Conscientious Etiquette Policy. Here's a link of you've not yet read it or need a reminder...
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/conscientious-etiquette-policy-6069/
> 
> ...


Hangs head in shame and bats eyelashes all innocent and apologetic


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

In case you may wonder where a post you made may have gone....

HF has a policy that we don't allow "popcorn" posts that have no other reason to exist except to either poke fun at a person or stir the kettle. There were a number of posters who did just that. I am not going to contact each of you individually. Life is too short. 

Please, in the future, if you can't at least TRY to be constructive, just pass on.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> In case you may wonder where a post you made may have gone....
> 
> HF has a policy that we don't allow "popcorn" posts that have no other reason to exist except to either poke fun at a person or stir the kettle. There were a number of posters who did just that. I am not going to contact each of you individually. Life is too short.
> 
> Please, in the future, if you can't at least TRY to be constructive, just pass on.


But ossifer I dun gone dindt mean ter!! I'll split this pint of vodka if you let me off with a warning


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Guys I'm not doing this to be mean to OP about her grammar or spelling, but to make it easier to understand. So. Here is the original post, with the grammar and spelling (mostly) fixed:



"We all know of the stables were the horses are spotless stalls don't have an ounce of dirt in them everything runs like clockwork... Get real! Most working stables will have some issues. In Nevada, the Wendover stables are rented out as a service. They rent out the space, your horse is YOUR problem. Want it watered? Groomed? Feed? You have to do it. YOU want its stall clean, you clean it. It is a self service. Want your horse to have a vet visit? Haul it in to the vet. (the one that comes is out 2 times per year)

But because A young lady didn't like it, she complained and complained. There were people here who did their best, so the shelters were less then good. On some, they were built well and horses were safe, but not on all. But then again, I have seen horses get hurt in a completely empty stall, and other horses in junkyards never get a scratch.

Because of her complaining, the city is taking action. They have cut almost all of the local kids sports. Parents now have to fund them and if there isn't funding, then they are giving refunds and the kids won't play this year. It doesn't seem right for the kids and parents that don't have horses. The city has raised rent and now, if you want a shelter, you have to sign a year lease and RENT IT with the space. (I don't know if I will be here for a year).

Because of this a lot of people are moving their horses to the Utah side stables, which are privately owned. I can see it from my bedroom window. The pens are being built with scrap wood, pallets, both wood and plastic. The round pen has been put up with barbwire. And they have had their first loss of life. I woke to gunshot and looked out to see people standing around a horse on the ground. I don't know why or what happened, but everyone I have talked to on the Nevada side is planning on moving to the Utah side. 

I can only hope that the girl who complained and brought more misery will take time to walk over to the Utah stables and see what she has made so many people do. Why are they moving their horses? They are unwilling to give them up but, truthfully, can't afford them either right now - but it is their horses, and they will do as they wish. 

I will also note that a cop who kept his horses next to the girl has admitted he has had to close her gate and lock her tack room up because she forgot to. He thinks she invited most of the trouble then, when she began complaining, her horse became a target. Sadly, after she sold her horse, I made the mistake of letting her ride one of mine. That horse is now dead and days later, my other horse had her face so swollen a halter wouldn't fit on her nose. When I asked girl to stop working with them, all problems stopped. This is a rant because right now my horse is in a tiny pen because we have to pull apart her shelter. Things like nails and other dangerous stuff is in her normal pen, and I was informed that there has been a complaint filed because she is in a smaller pen, and no more shelter."


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

NBEventer said:


> But ossifer I dun gone dindt mean ter!! I'll split this pint of vodka if you let me off with a warning


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

It takes a LOT to get the government involved in animal welfare cases... too much, really. For the "city to get involved", something had to be seriously amiss at this place, so I'm not sure why you are complaining that the person who reported the farm did so? 

I guess I don't really understand the original post entirely, but it seems like you are crying over no longer having somewhere to keep your horse that is convenient for you? If that is the case, shop around - there have to be barns around (whether private, etc).


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

So with the updates to the facility, board is still only $60.00? 

Self care or not, that is an insanely low board.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

$60 for board? That's crazy low, even for self-care. I'd gladly accept the $30 dollar raise, if it meant better conditions for my horses! Sometimes you have to bite the bullet and look on the brightside of things.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I'm not sure what you are looking for. I must say I applaud Jalter for standing up and helping make a change. I don't understand why you are complaining about your horse's living conditions improving. It would be nice to have an explanation as to why you feel that way. 

$60 board is not bad. Its $2/day. I've seen self care go for $300 in some places. If I could find $60 board for self care in my area, I'd get another horse...or two.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Last time I saw board that low I was in Texas... And it was $50 a horse, self care. Sawdust provided. 

Geeze! You can't get self-care in VA for less than $150/$200 depending on whether you want a stall or not. 

I watched some of the video, as an outside I would've seen the plastic as a wind buffer more than concealment, but I'm naive to the situation.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

HOLY CRAP! For $60 dollars a horse, even my husband would let me have another one!!!!! And we're pretty darn broke lately!!!!!! O_O

...Then again, I also like my horses not to be cut by barbed wire, nails, junk...I also like to know the BO has my back if something happens...and the Peace of mind that the city doesn't have to get involved in the places I board at...well that's pretty priceless too...

*walks away shaking head*


----------



## speidel (Dec 23, 2012)

busysmurf said:


> *So you're ****ed because you have to make a decent shelter for your horse and aren't??*
> 
> *I'm all for giving someone the benefit of the doubt, but going off of some previous posts where your actions where questionable you SHOULD NOT own a horse, or have anything to do with them!!! From what I can understand from your above post, you come across as someone who cannot afford a horse by any stretch of the imagination, feels entitled to have one, and is the type of person that keeps rescue facilties to capacity.*
> 
> *I PRAY THAT I'M WRONG!!!!! And that your post/vent got lost in translation.*


 i am more mad that my kids are not going to be abil to play sports and i am in all the heat. The "girl wouldnt ever hurt a horse it was my horses that became the target. And yes the cop came over while we were working there this weekend and talked to me. He is also getting a lot of heat and blame His stalls were storebought and oh he has to take them down to so he isnt at all happy eather. the only thing she did wrong was thinking that ONLY the bad borders would be affected. I am going to walk over and take a few pics of the utah side but note i am not legaly allowed over there because i dont bord there. And i have already ordered the "new shelter" for my horse but they will not be going up untill Aug. end of summer?? 
But truth all they are doing is moving horses out making it look pritty. they are not DOING ANYTHING about the horses who need hoof care, or vet care. I can at least find a vet willing to come out nexed time I am in need of one now and have passed his name out. I have also found a horseshoer / chiropractor willing to come out if i can get more then just one horse lined up. What is needed out here is not a "beauty lift" we need a thing called resources. ok the lift also helps but only if the horses were staying. when i can get pics of this side going up you will understand what i mean by not better off because the horses over on navada side have the panel fencing, over on this side.. they are being boxed inside of boxes.


----------



## speidel (Dec 23, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> I'm not sure what you are looking for. I must say I applaud Jalter for standing up and helping make a change. I don't understand why you are complaining about your horse's living conditions improving. It would be nice to have an explanation as to why you feel that way.
> 
> $60 board is not bad. Its $2/day. I've seen self care go for $300 in some places. If I could find $60 board for self care in my area, I'd get another horse...or two.


 A) sad that i get to see more horses out my window in apalling conditions
B) I am the one taking all the heat, and all i did was agree and pass on her word
C) we need resources not just to make everything look good. NOTHING is getting done with the horses that need vet help exceped getting moved under my window.
D) i have to wach what happens over there untill they get closed down -yes i live in utah. So as untill someone can prove a horse is killed because of living conditions or on verg of death they get to stay put.


----------



## speidel (Dec 23, 2012)

demonwolfmoon said:


> I wouldn't say anything but that's not true. Lack of schooling is pretty much up to you, and if there's "no hope"...that is your decision....
> 
> I could read your post but it took more effort than most people would take.


 i need out of this town before i can do anything about schooling (hint when i first went to get my ged my dad asked me why He felt it was a wast of time, it led to an agumeent that ended with me on the back of my boyfriends dirtbike)


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Free Online School from Home: Connections Academy


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

speidel said:


> A) sad that i get to see more horses out my window in apalling conditions
> B) I am the one taking all the heat, and all i did was agree and pass on her word
> C) we need resources not just to make everything look good. NOTHING is getting done with the horses that need vet help exceped getting moved under my window.
> D) i have to wach what happens over there untill they get closed down -yes i live in utah. So as untill someone can prove a horse is killed because of living conditions or on verg of death they get to stay put.


A) One level of abuse does not justify another. Oh I won't feed my child as there are plenty of starving children in Africa. 

B) The person complaining took photos. If they are your horses, then that is why you are involved in this. 

C) If you need resources and your board costs $60 a month, then maybe you shouldn't have a horse. It's not the horses fault you cannot provide for it. 

D) Horses do not usually need to die before the authorities step in. Sometimes it works that way, but not always.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

The way I'm reading this, you were okay with the way some horses were being neglected as long as they weren't visible out your window? It sounds like things are going to improve for the horses that are staying, unfortunately for the horses that are being moved rather than being upgraded you cannot force people to care. You say the place didn't need a facelift, you need "resources". I'm not sure what that means, it SOUNDS like you are looking for some sort of "horsey welfare". Horses are a luxury, not a necessity. If I was having to choose between my kids playing sports or owning a horse, I think the horse would be gone. I know people have mentioned that you shouldn't have a horse if you don't have an emergency fund for vet expenses.....what about your kids' medical expenses? JMO.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Bella, there are programs available for children to get medical care, so it's not really comparable with a horse needing a vet.

_Properly_ taking care of one's horses is supposed to be part and parcel of owning them. If someone can't afford or simply doesn't want to spend the money to feed them properly and make sure they have regular farrier and vet visits, then the horses need to go. Period.

As has already been stated more than once, horses are a_ luxury_. If people can't/won't properly care for that luxury, then it's time to rethink horse ownership. 

We as their owners _owe_ it to them to give them the best life possible. If we can't, then maybe we shouldn't be such selfish gits and make them live in a hellhole of our own making.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Speed, I know there are programs for kids. My assumption was that the OP is NOT utilizing government assistance if she has a luxury item like a horse. I, for one, would be pretty ticked about my tax dollars paying for medical care for someone's children so they could have horses! I have no doubt it happens, my hospital takes Medicaid & I see welfare moms on a daily basis with acrylic nails, iPhones, and nicer cars than I drive.....why not horses?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I wouldn't assume that, unfortunately. There are quite a few deadbeats who think they're entitled to whatever they want, even though they're using working taxpayers' money to fund their lifestyles. But that's a topic for another thread.


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

speidel said:


> We all know of the stabbles were the horses are spotless stalls dont have an oz of dirt in them everything runs like clockwork... Get real most working stables will have its issues. In navada the wendover stables are rented out as a service. They rent out the space, your horse is YOUR problem. Want it watered? groomed? feed? you have to do it. YOu want its stall clean, you clean it. It is a self service. Want your horse to have a vet visit? Haul it in to the vet. (the one that comes is out 2x a year)
> But because A young lady didnt like it, she complaned and complaned. There were ppl hear who did there best, so the shelters were less then good on some they were built good and horses safe but not on all. But then agin i have seen horses get hurt in a completly empty stall, and other hrses in junkyards never get a scrach. but because of her complaning the "city is taking action. they have cut almost all of the local kids sports. parents now have to fund them and if there isnt funding then they are giving refunds and the kids wont play this year. dosnt seam right for the kids and parents that dont have horses. The city has raised rent and now if you want a shelter you have to sign a year leasse and RENT IT with the space. (i dont know if i will be hear a year) because of this a lot of ppl are moving there horses to the utah side stabbles that are privetly owned. I can see it from my bedroom window. the pens are being built with scrap wood, pallets both wood and plastic and ithe round pen has been put up with barbwire. And they have had ther first loss of life. i woke to gunshot and looked out to see ppl standing around a horse on the ground. I dont know why or what happend but everyone i have talked to on the navada side is planning on moving to the utah side. I can only hope that the girl who complaned and brought added misery will take time to walk over to the utah stabbles and see what she has made so many ppl do. Why are they moving there horses? they are unwilling to give them up but truthfully cant affored them eather. right no but it is there horses and they will do as they wish. I will also note, that a cop who keeped his horses nexed to the girl has addmitted he has had to close her gate, lock her tack room up because she forgot to. He thinks she invited most of the truble then when she becan complaning her horse became a target. Saddly after she sold her horse i made the mistake of letting her ride one of mine. that horse is dead and days later my other horse had her face so swollen a halter wouldnt fit on her nose. When i asked girl to stop working with them all problems stoped. This is a rant because right now my horse is in a tiny pen because we have to pull abart her shelter and nails and other stuff is in her normal pen and i was informed that there has been a compant filed because she is in a smaller pen, and no more shelter.


 
Speidel, you need to stop this right now. This is the fourth thread you started about me and I am getting sick of it. I contacted the humane society because of the two horses that starved to death (yours included), the horrible conditions that endangered all of the horses, the police and and the barn manager's refusal to fix things. 

You people can go look at the other threads, where our arguments have taken place, but I did not hurt her horses. I was helping her until she decided that her horse looks better skinny. It is not my fault that the city changed the setup of the stables. I have talked to them. It is because very few people actually pay their rent, and their choices were to raise the rent, or shut the whole thing down. The only thing my complaints with Humane Society accomplished was for the barn managers to check on the horses condition more often. Mission accomplished, I am happy.

As for the police officer taking care of what I forgot; I did not forget to do that stuff. The majority of the people at the stables are shady. I had three locks cut, and my horse was regularly broken out of his pen. His hay was stolen from his dish, and I had $1500 worth of stuff stolen from me. I sold him to a safer home because the small town cops refused to help. I contacted the Humane Society AFTER I sold my horse, so none of those actions were because of retaliation. 

Her horse died of starvation, which was discussed in our other threads (http://www.horseforum.com/horse-nutrition/starving-horse-personal-gain-166778/) and the other had a swollen face because of a cribbing problem. I didnothing to her horses but help, until she decided she didn't want my help. She is mad at the increased rent and looking for the first person to blame. Again they explained that the reason for the rent increase was not because of me (think about it, raised rent is only gonna take away from the hay budget, making the problems worse - the raised rent was to drive out the people who can't afford it, and to improve conditions for those who can).


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

busysmurf said:


> *So you're ****ed because you have to make a decent shelter for your horse and aren't??*
> 
> *I'm all for giving someone the benefit of the doubt, but going off of some previous posts where your actions where questionable you SHOULD NOT own a horse, or have anything to do with them!!! From what I can understand from your above post, you come across as someone who cannot afford a horse by any stretch of the imagination, feels entitled to have one, and is the type of person that keeps rescue facilties to capacity.*
> 
> *I PRAY THAT I'M WRONG!!!!! And that your post/vent got lost in translation.*


THANK YOU! Hell, I was the one who told her her horse looked sick. I was the one who layed down with her when she was too week to stand back up. If it wasn't for me, it would have been a few days before she came back to see her dead horse. Believe me, I loved that horse, I was equally upset at her death.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Jalter report the thread. She isn't suppose to be putting up more threads about this.
this one is older so I don't think it will be taken down,


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just so everyone knows speidel and jalter have threads on health and nutrition section.


They have several bash each other threads going two of which are closed by a moderator. Hmmm wonder why? They both need to get a life.if you can't take care of your horse find it a better home.


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

horsecrazygirl said:


> Jalter report the thread. She isn't suppose to be putting up more threads about this.
> this one is older so I don't think it will be taken down,


I reported it. Again. Im just sick of her bashing me.


----------

